# Gyno Please Help!!



## grglax2 (Dec 12, 2010)

I am 21 and I started a six week cycle of LG science trifecta stack. I was having great gains and no problems two and a half weeks in. However, I got injured and discontinued use. Two or three days later my nipples began to feel extremely sensitve and I was experiencing all of the symptoms associated with gyno. I began using the formadol which came with the stack and was supposed to combat the problem and it helped the problem subside. I cannot tell if I have the pea sized lump under my nipples but it appears to me as if my pecs have begun to sag at the sides. I ran the formadol for three weeks before I ran out. Since getting off the Formadol I have not been able to get a full erection. I don't really have any symptoms like itchy nipples anymore but I don't know if it is still getting worse. What can I do about the gyno and the erection problem? Please Help.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 12, 2010)

Locate some nolvadex, then buy a penis pump.


----------



## grglax2 (Dec 12, 2010)

How much of the nolvadex should i run and will that affect my already low testosterone


----------



## pancho (Dec 12, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Locate some nolvadex, then buy a penis pump.


----------



## grglax2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2010)

grglax2 said:


> I am 21 and I started a six week cycle of LG science trifecta stack. I was having great gains and no problems two and a half weeks in. However, I got injured and discontinued use. Two or three days later my nipples began to feel extremely sensitve and I was experiencing all of the symptoms associated with gyno. I began using the formadol which came with the stack and was supposed to combat the problem and it helped the problem subside. I cannot tell if I have the pea sized lump under my nipples but it appears to me as if my pecs have begun to sag at the sides. I ran the formadol for three weeks before I ran out. Since getting off the Formadol I have not been able to get a full erection. I don't really have any symptoms like itchy nipples anymore but I don't know if it is still getting worse. What can I do about the gyno and the erection problem? Please Help.



*E-Control Rx™ - Anti-Estrogen*


----------



## superman7676 (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah i have gyno too it sux its the worst when i take deca of a high test like sustanon! i stick with test enanthate and its not so bad! maybe a little letro every once in a while


----------



## Smith70592 (Dec 13, 2010)

darkhorse said:


> locate some nolvadex, then buy a penis pump.


 
lol


----------



## Jasonva (Dec 13, 2010)

I never understand why peeps will go and buy cycles and not prepare for this stuff. Aromatase inhibitors and post cycle therapy is JUST as important as your juice bro. I would find some Arimidex .5mg ed. Nolva at 20mg ed


----------

